

NYT: Apple has acquired streaming music service Lala - chris24
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/05/technology/companies/05apple.html

======
Semiapies
Huh. Lala is the company that bought and saved Woxy.com a few years back. (As
an aside, the story of Woxy's business model transition is interesting:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WOXY.com> )

EDIT: Lala doesn't actually own Woxy.com anymore; my bad for forgetting.

A funny detail is that Bill Nguyen announced his intent with a short post on
the site's boards, which were still up even after the second shutdown:

[http://www.woxy.com/boards/showthread.php?t=41077&page=1...](http://www.woxy.com/boards/showthread.php?t=41077&page=1&pp=20)

As you might guess, there was some ...dubiousness from the fans.

------
ivankirigin
This is really, really interesting news. I've been using lala.com a lot
lately. I love their facebook integration where you can post songs to your
stream with a widget to play it. The streaming service is wonderful, and I've
been waiting or the iphone app to get out there.

I'm not sure if this news makes it more or less likely to have an iphone app
that plays my lala music.

------
metaguri
I hoped this would happen, and I'm excited. Although iTunes to the cloud is
one step closer to rendering OS X's advantages irrelevant.

~~~
pwmanagerdied
iTunes on Windows is pretty nasty compared with iTunes on OS X, I don't know
if I'd look forward to a web version.

~~~
unalone
MobileMe is pretty kickass. Hell, so is the iTunes store, which is entirely
web-based. Apple can do the web.

~~~
pwmanagerdied
The iTunes store is WebKit-based, which isn't exactly the same thing. A lot of
what you can do easily in WebKit can't be done nearly as efficiently or easily
in other browsers.

